# HS80 Worn Idler Wheel Bushing To Bearing Replacement



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

*HS80 HS55 Worn Idler Wheel Bushing To Bearing Replacement*

I recently acquired an HS80 that had worn bushings in the idler wheels and Honda no longer supplies replacements. I have just joined snowblowerforum as I thought this might be a common issue and I have a working solution. The HS80 and its brothers such as HS50 and HS55 using the same track had plastic bushings in the idler wheels. Snow water seems to be the lubricant of choice. 

The machine has a washed out feeling when steering due to the worn bushings and there will be additional track wear due to scrub on the inside track surface when the idler gets out of line during turns so it is a good idea to do this fix.

Aside: As a long time snowmobiler I know that the internal and the old external drive tracks use various sizes of rear idlers with an assortment of tire types. The snowmobile industry early on developed a system of plastic inserts to fit the metric idler wheel bearings to a standard 3/4 inch shaft. (typical application but there were variations) Most of us who sledded in the 1970s know it took a couple decades before innovation caught up and the tires would stay on the idlers under the punishing conditions but designs are pretty good now. We changed idlers a lot back then. Does that tell you how old I am?

I first measured the Honda idler to have a diameter of about 183 mm. It may vary with wear and a 7.125 inch/181mm size replacement is just fine. To see a selection of idlers and plastic inserts look them up in the Dennis Kirk catalogue on line or in Canada see the Royal Distributing catalogue. I am not connected to these companies this is just to show what I am using. 

Look for a standard idler measuring 7.125 inch O.D. by .750 inch I.D .in black and you should get a direct fit with the plastic inserts included. Look for a plain black wheel with 6205 bearing and with plastic inserts included. Dennis Kirk had something like this in the US if you want to look there. Your local snowmobile dealer will also be able to order idler wheels for you. 

Now for the step by step.

My Honda idlers had a lot of play when you grab them at the rim and move them side to side. This is how you test for bushing wear.
I pulled off my Honda idler wheels and discovered the plastic bore was actually wearing away the steel stub hub that mounts on the rear axle. The hub "stub" was still larger than 3/4 inches diameter but was probably about 22 mm when new.







The new plastic inserts can be seen above and I had a couple of red trim idlers with bearings left from another job. Otherwise I would have put the black ones on. This was all I needed to replace the Honda idlers. Next picture is the new idler and the Honda idler.








Next you will need to get the axle stubs turned down to 3/4 inch and make four 1/4 inch wide spacers (OD not critical) to suit. I worked out the spacer width and it seems right.








Next is the completed stub and wheel assembled showing both sides and a close picture of the machined parts. The lathe work is not complicated for a machine shop.





















Next shows the installed idler and the un tensioned track on the idler. You can reuse the 12 mm castellated nut and tighten it on, no need for a cotter key. Verify that you have clamped your bearing and track tension assembly tightly at this point. If not then you need to slightly increase the thickness of your two spacers. I have added this additional verification just in case there is any variation between machines or between manufacturers of these idlers. They should all be the same. 

















Finally the completed job. I know there is a lot of discussion about Honda red paint here on this forum. Most HSxx series are faded anyway and I just use a can of Rust-oleum Painters Touch Ultra Cover in gloss apple red. That is what you see here. Also 1/4 inch round bar stock has been welded to the bottom of the blower housing skirts to stiffen them where the previous owner had allowed them to wear away.








Taking out the wobble makes the machine feel like a new one and adds replaceable idler bearings for about $60 in parts. Also a work around for a wear part that is no longer available.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice work done there Dodge...!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dodge,
What type of camera did you use to take the pictures? (they are very clear). 
How did you post the pictures?.
It is the first time I see them posted in this "format", they are either "big" like posting from a hosting site (the way I've done it), or by inserting thumbnail pictures.


----------



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

*Pictures*

I have a run of the mill Nikon 16.1 mp digital that will autofocus to about 10 inches. It is a Coolpix S8200. Sometimes with snowblower type pictures I set it to no flash because of the reflection from metal. I use the full resolution so my files are big.

I have used the remote host method and the above local host method to post pictures here. 

The thumb pictures in my idler post are actually short cuts to pictures that are hosted here- wherever the server is. To get to the upload screen just click the down arrow beside the paper clip in the message header bar on a posting composition screen.

The maximum size for a jpeg is shown and I just resize my pictures to the max given then upload them. Once uploaded you place them at the cursor location in your composition. Very simple once you learn the routine.

The advantage is you get a large picture on the first click and an even bigger one on the second.

The drawback is that there is an upper limit to the storage I think..... 
Oh and you have to join the forum to see them.

The quickest, simplest picture resizer for Win OS that I have found is called Image Resizer For Windows. You can search it out. It is perfect for this application and for people like me who take and store hi res photos in case we need them but need to batch resize a few to a smaller size in a couple clicks.

Hope this answers your question hsblowerfan.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you _*Dodge*_.


----------



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

*Black Wheels Look Like They Were Always There*

Most people would use the standard issue black wheels if they replace their idlers this way. I have four pictures from a switch using the black ones. The Honda idlers were 184 mm and the 7.125 inch replacements are 181 mm. This changes the machine height by 1 1/2 mm, well within the range of the skid and scraper adjustment. 
Shown is another installation and the Honda wheel next to the new idler for comparison.


----------

